# best place to order strings from in Canada



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Usually I just order from Strings and Beyond but they kind of take a while and with this crisis going on things may take even longer with customs and all.
So whats the best place to order strings on this side of the border?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

There's a (new?) place here in London I believe is offering shipping on strings, may be free shipping because of Covid-19. Oxbow Audio lab. Oxbow Audio Lab

Strings link -- Electric Guitar Strings


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Amazon


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

L & M has some 3 packs of Ernie Ball strings that are as good as any price wise. The time to order from Strings and Beyond is when they have free shipping plus 10%-20% off. Or if you order more than $35 USD then shipping is free combined with a discount. The advantage there is if the order is smaller normally you will save the Canadian taxes. Otherwise L & M for me.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

vadsy said:


> Amazon


Amaze-On is really falling behind these days. My 2-day prime shipping on items yesterday was may 4th delivery. B#(*


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> Amaze-On is really falling behind these days. My 2-day prime shipping on items yesterday was may 4th delivery. B#(*


we had the same thing show up on our order last week and it arrived two days later, on a Sunday morning of all things. something must be fucky with the earths rotation in this C19 times


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

player99 said:


> L & M has some 3 packs of Ernie Ball strings that are as good as any price wise. The time to order from Strings and Beyond is when they have free shipping plus 10%-20% off. Or if you order more than $35 USD then shipping is free combined with a discount. The advantage there is if the order is smaller normally you will save the Canadian taxes. Otherwise L & M for me.


For electric I use the Ernie ball custom guage 10-48 and unfortunately they don't come in the 3 pack.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

vadsy said:


> we had the same thing show up on our order last week and it arrived two days later, on a Sunday morning of all things. something must be fucky with the earths rotation in this C19 times


I ordered anyway. We'll see what happens.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

guitarman2 said:


> For electric I use the Ernie ball custom guage 10-48 and unfortunately they don't come in the 3 pack.


Order single packs then? They're available online from L&M.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

When I buy from Strings and Beyond I like to buy the 12 pack. Free shipping, no tax and I will buy when I get 10% or more off.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Solo music gear sells strings from their website:

Buy Electric Guitar Strings Online in Canada | Solo Music Gear


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

vadsy said:


> we had the same thing show up on our order last week and it arrived two days later, on a Sunday morning of all things. something must be fucky with the earths rotation in this C19 times


Thanks for the tip. Been holding off an on order because of the 1 month delivery.

I also use Strings and Beyond. I get nothing but Elixir. I wait for a sale. Then order enough for free shipping. I'm not saving much any more thanks to our super crappy dollar, but it's convenient. The last couple of times, I've ordered 8 of 10 gauge, 8 of 11 gauge, and a couple of acoustic sets. Lasts me a few months.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

vadsy said:


> we had the same thing show up on our order last week and it arrived two days later, on a Sunday morning of all things. something must be fucky with the earths rotation in this C19 times


I've had the same thing happen a few times. I did order a bunch of strings to try some new guages while stuck inside, and even with prime it's been almost 2 weeks and they haven't arrived yet. Food items I have had say a week, and show up the next day. So things are definitely wonky.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I talked with the wife about this yesterday and she says that they are prioritizing a bit more so some things may take longer. We've been ordering books and some new kitchen things, at first it arrived quickly but now it is taking a little longer. We put in an order yesterday, lets see what happens.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Strange, I just got billed automatically for my Amazon Prime subscription and it went through right away!


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

I buy mine from my local independent shop. With everything being weird and small businesses being in some trouble, I do what I can to help them make it to the other side.


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

Double post.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> I ordered anyway. We'll see what happens.


Just an update for you, I ordered March 16, and the strings won't be here until next week. So it will be a month. I took a chance because most of my items have been arriving before the date they quote. But in this case they haven't even shipped yet, so the month timeline will be about bang on.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Edit: double posts going on.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

@vadsy @torndownunit We ordered 6 items yesterday, and 4 of them arrived today... just in time for a long weekend project!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

DaddyDog said:


> @vadsy @torndownunit We ordered 6 items yesterday, and 4 of them arrived today... just in time for a long weekend project!


I have had lots of items arrive in 2 days, there's just some that don't. The guitar strings are a main one. As someone else pointed out they are prioritizing shipping, and have a notification up now to say so. So an item deemed essential will get here much quicker. It was policy at Amazon in the States, and is here now as well until this passes. They previously didn't have a notification up at Amazon Canada.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

DaddyDog said:


> @vadsy @torndownunit We ordered 6 items yesterday, and 4 of them arrived today... just in time for a long weekend project!


thats quick. I think some batteries we ordered this week are arriving today. haven't had any delays yet, just warnings some things may be due to prioritizing by amazon. I'm going to order something from a store and see how long it takes to arrive, cannot get it on amazon


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Verne said:


> There's a (new?) place here in London I believe is offering shipping on strings, may be free shipping because of Covid-19. Oxbow Audio lab. Oxbow Audio Lab
> 
> Strings link -- Electric Guitar Strings


+ 1 for Petro at Oxbow Audio Labs. He took a pedal in on trade for me at a reasonable price and even had Purolator pick the package up at my house. The shipping service from Purolator was fast as well. Good overall experience and I would buy from him again without hesitation. From his Facebook profile it appears that he is also the president of Southampton Pedals.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

vokey design said:


> + 1 for Petro at Oxbow Audio Labs. He took a pedal in on trade for me at a reasonable price and even had Purolator pick the package up at my house. The shipping service from Purolator was fast as well. Good overall experience and I would buy from him again without hesitation. From his Facebook profile it appears that he is also the president of Southampton Pedals.


@SouthamptonPdls is a young fellow named Hamish in Guelph.

+1 for Oxbow. Excellent service.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I was able to get my strings from the local L&M here in Brantford today. I simply called them up to put them aside and I did a pickup at there back door. They passed a pinpad through the window. Not a lot of stores stock the Ernie Ball custom gauge 10-48 but I got their last 5 paks. 
I guess I'll put an order through Strings and Beyond in a few weeks now that I'm not in a hurry for them.
Thanks for all the recommendations.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

vokey design said:


> + 1 for Petro at Oxbow Audio Labs. He took a pedal in on trade for me at a reasonable price and even had Purolator pick the package up at my house. The shipping service from Purolator was fast as well. Good overall experience and I would buy from him again without hesitation. From his Facebook profile it appears that he is also the president of Southampton Pedals.


I have the Utility Knife, lots of fun in one box and nice for a small board.

Utility Knife Modulator


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

vokey design said:


> + 1 for Petro at Oxbow Audio Labs. He took a pedal in on trade for me at a reasonable price and even had Purolator pick the package up at my house. The shipping service from Purolator was fast as well. Good overall experience and I would buy from him again without hesitation. From his Facebook profile it appears that he is also the president of Southampton Pedals.


Glad we agree on 2 things. Oxbow and Purolator. Of course, I may be biased, I've worked for Purolator for 33yrs this coming August.


----------



## SouthamptonPdls (Nov 4, 2014)

DaddyDog said:


> @SouthamptonPdls is a young fellow named Hamish in Guelph.
> 
> +1 for Oxbow. Excellent service.


This account is Hamish, designer and founder of Southampton Pedals. Petro (of Oxbow Audio) is indeed involved in SP though. We worked together for a year or so (he was a dealer for SP) and I asked if he was interested in taking over day to day operations. So, he handles the site, shipping, etc. and I focus on getting new designs out into the world.


----------



## SouthamptonPdls (Nov 4, 2014)

sulphur said:


> I have the Utility Knife, lots of fun in one box and nice for a small board.
> 
> Utility Knife Modulator


AWESOME! Glad to hear you're liking it.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I am not sure where these guys are located. I ordered from here last time. I was happy with quality, price, and service.

Guitar Strings and Beyond - Buy Guitar Strings Online and Save!


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I use Ernie Ball Reinforced end strings on my Strat with with a Kahler, otherwise I pull the balls off!

I bought out Cosmo Music through Amazon for all they had. They even sent me a tougue !

I would buy from them again.

I like D'Addario acoustic strings and I got a decent price for these strings through them as well. Better than L&M.


----------



## Sheratone (Apr 21, 2020)

I just put in an order with Newtone in the UK (I used to use their strings when I lived there) and was surprised that shipping to Canada was only 3 GBP. However, pretty much everything I wanted was on back-order (two weeks for them to make it). A friend of mine is learning the acoustic guitar during quarantine and I wanted her to try their Heritage strings.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I got my last 3 pack of D'Addario acoustic strings at L&M on sale at Christmas for a good price. Mind you I was able to pick them up at the store with no shipping charge. It might be different now.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

warplanegrey said:


> I buy mine from my local independent shop. With everything being weird and small businesses being in some trouble, I do what I can to help them make it to the other side.


Is that the store on Albert St, I can't remember the name?

I always stop in there when I am in Regina.


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

MarkM said:


> Is that the store on Albert St, I can't remember the name?
> 
> I always stop in there when I am in Regina.


Yep. That’s the one! Awesome place, great staff.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

warplanegrey said:


> Yep. That’s the one! Awesome place, great staff.


What is the name?


----------

